# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  cipralex ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ

## xika

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 

ΕΙΜΑΙ 25 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΕ ΜΕΙΖΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ, ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΚΥΚΛΟΘΥΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟ ΠΕΝΘΟΣ. ΜΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΕ ΤΑ CIPRALEX ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ. 

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ CIPRALEX ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΡΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΗΝΟΤΗΤΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

( ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΕ ΓΚΡΙΚΛΙΣ )

----------


## mstrouf

καμια παρενεργεια δεν ειχα, βελτιωση μονο, τα παιρνω 9 μηνες. μην ανησυχεις, ολα καλα θα πανε!

----------


## xika

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. ελπιζω να εχεις δικιο αν και ακομα το σκεφτομαι...

----------


## xika

σε ευχαριστω και παλι. ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, σε ποσο καιρο ειδες αλλαγη στη διαθεση σου?

----------


## mstrouf

επειδη ειχα δοκιμασει αλλες θεραπειες πριν τα ciparlex οι οποιες με ταλαιπώρησαν, μπορώ να πω οτι έχει άμεσα αποτελεσματα. δεν υπαρχει το ουαου μαγικο χαπακι που θα το παρεις κ θα σου αλλαξει η διαθεση μονομιας, θελει προσπαθεια, υπομονη κ φυσικα να μην ξεχνάς να το παιρνεις.. χεχε.. μην αγχώνεσαι, θα σε βοηθησει πολυ περισσοτερο η ψυχοθεραπεια σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια. να εισαι καλα!

----------


## xika

Εγω μαλλον δεν ξεκινησα καλα mstrouf... εχω αρκετες ενοχλησεις και ειμαι στην τριτη μερα ( με μισο ακομα ). Ελπιζω να ειναι των πρωτων ημερων μονο. Δεν θα ηθελα να μπω στην διαδικασια να αλλαξω θεραπεια. θα δουμε..

----------


## mstrouf

εε.. δεν εχει προηγηθει κατι σχετικό σαν το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο κ φυσικο ειναι να εχεις καποιες ενοχλήσεις σαν αντίδραση του οργανισμού. έχε λίγο υπομονή κ αν χρειαστεί, καλό θα ηταν να το συζητήσης με τον γιατρό σου. εχεις u2u

----------


## Koutavaki

Eιναι 1 μηνας και κατι που παιρνω τα Cipralex των 10mg. Δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει αντικαταθλιπτικα.
Τις πρωτες μερες η μονη παρενεργεια που ειχα ηταν ναυτιες και αναγουλες, αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια, απλα δηλαδη μια ενοχληση.
Σημερα τετοιες ναυτιες τις εχω αρκετα πιο αραια και απολυτως καμια αλλη παρενεργεια.

----------


## joen

γεια σου xika!
δε θελω να σε επιρρεασω, απλα εγω ειχα καποιες παρενεργειες απο το cipralex, αλλα ειναι+ο οργανισμος μαλλον του καθενος.
ουτε εγω ειχα ξαναπαρει φαρμακο +τη 2η μερα που πηρα το μισο χαπακι του cipralex ειχα φοβερη ανησυχια (ολο το βραδυ ηταν εφιαλτης) +ενιωθα +καψιματα στα μπρατσα +στο στομαχι. παρολα αυτα τα συνεχισα για 5 μηνες με παραπονα για τα καψιματα!!
κοιτα, μου εκαναν \"πολυ καλη\" δουλεια με τις κρισεις πανικου (που ειχα εγω), +πρεπει να ναι καλο φαρμακο, απλα αν δεις οτι σε ενοχλει κατι συστηματικα, να το πεις στο γιατρο σου+ αν σου πει οτι \"θα περασει,ολα καλα κτλπ..\" αλλα εσενα εξακολουθει να σε πειραζει να παρεις+1 δευτερη γνωμη απο καποιον αλλον ειδικο.
οταν πηγα σε αλλους γιατρους μου ειπαν ολοι οτι κανονικα, επρεπε να αλλαξω αγωγη καιρο πριν, +οτι ο καθενας βρισκει αυτο που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στον οργανισμο του.
απλα σε περιπτωση που συνεχιζει να σε πειραζει σκεψου οτι τοσα αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα δε τα πειραζε ιδιαιτερα.
εμενα μου χουν μεινει καποια καψιματα αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι τελικα απλως ψυχολογικα, παντως ξανα ξεκινησα αγωγη με zolotrin με μικρη ποσοτητα αρχικα (1/4 χαπι) και την αυξησα σταδιακα για να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος μου.
και μη ξεχνας να παιρνεις τα ηρεμιστικα πουσου χορηγησε ο γιατρος σου. κανουν καλη δουλεια μεχρι να συνηθισεις το cipralex..
αυτα οσο αναφορα απο τις δικιες μου εμπειριες! ελπιζω να βοηθησα καπως.

----------


## xika

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ. Ηδη εχω επικοινωνησει μ ετον γιατρο και μου συνεστησε να συνεχισω με μισο χαπι λιγες μερες ακομα. Οι παρενεργειες αρχιζουν και ελαττωνονται σιγα σιγα οποτε αρχισα να ησυχαζω κι εγω. 
Joen ηρεμηστικα δεν μου εδωσε παρα μονο τα cipralex. 
Ενταξει, ευελπιστω σε κατι καλο, αλλωστε ειναι αρχη ακομα.

----------


## joen

δε γνωριζω τωρα+γω, μπορει τα ηρεμιστικα να τα δινουν περισσοτερο για να καλμαρουν τις κρισεις στη διαταραχη πανικου. εμενα νομιζω με βοηθουσαν +με τις ανησυχιες που αισθανομουνα τις πρωτες μερες του cipralex.
παντως οντως ειναι αρχη!+αφου αρχισαν να ελαττωνονται+ οι παρενεργειες!! 
αλλωστε ο γιατρος σου ξερει καλυτερα! καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## afrula

παιδια παιρνω entact δηλαδη σαν to cipralex εχω κλεισει μια εβδομαδα και παω να πεθανω απο το αγχος ,το φοβο ,οι εμμονες φουντωνουν ,ζαλιζομαι,νυσταζω,το δερμα μου εγινε παρα πολυ ξηρο.Ειχα μουδιασμα στα ποδια !!Τι ειναι αυτα?????Τοσα χαπια εχω παρει τετοιο φουσκωμα στο στομαχι και τετοιο αγχος δεν αντεχεται.Να ταν 4 με 6 μερες οκ .Αλλα μια εβομαδα ?Μια εβδομαδα που το παιρνω ολοκληρο, πριν απο αυτην για 5 μερες επαιρνα μισο.Εσεις τι παρανεργειες ειχατε????Δε παιρνω το γιατρο γιατι λεω ειναι φυσιολογικα.Αλλα 10 μερες νιωθω σα να με κυνηγανε απο το φοβο και αγχος που δε μπορω να παρω ανασα και ταχυκαρδιες. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## σέϊτα

παιδια

παιρνω cipralex περιπου 7 μηνες, εκτος απο κατι καψιματα στα μπρατσα, ενα βαρος στο κεφαλι την στιγμη που το παιρνω(ακομη και τωρα) και δυσκοιλιοτητα δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο ασχημο πανω μου.
εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι επειδη ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα περιεχουν χημικες ουσιες αυτες ειναι που διαταρασσουν κατι μεσα μας.
ομως ειναι φαρμακα που δεν δρουν σαν την ασπιρινη σε μιση ωρα.
αυτο να το καταλαβουμε. ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΜΗΝΕΣ, ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ για να δειξουν αποτελεσματα.
μετα φαρμακα που τα παιρνεις και χωρις συνταγη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ΤΟΟΟΣΟ επικινδυνα.
τι να πουν δηλ. και οι αλλοι που χρειαζονται συνταγη γιατρου ;;;

να κανουμε υπομονη.

----------


## afrula

σειτα ειδες διαφορα στη καταθλιψη ,στη διαθεση σου?10 μερες τα παιρνω και ειμαι μεσα στις παρενεργειες νυστα και τηλεοραση.Μακαρι θα δουμε τωρα.

----------


## σέϊτα

afrula

ναι ειδα διαφορα οντως, αλλα προσεξε, θελουν πολυ χρονο να δρασουν και να φανει κατι.
Οταν μου το ειχε πει αυτο ο γιατρος στην αρχη δεν το πιστεψα, νομιζα οτι σε 1 μηνα ολα θα ηταν οπως πριν.
Μετα καταλαβα οτι καθε βελτιωση θα ερχοταν σε βαθος χρονου.
Δωσε χρονο και μην απελπιζεσαι.
Στην αρχη και εγω ( αλλα ακομη και τωρα καποιες φορες) οταν τα επαιρνα τα cipralex δεν τα αντεχα με τιποτα.
Μετα τους 4μηνες μπορω να πω ο οργανισμος μου τα συνηθισε καπως και αρχισα να βλεπω αποτελεσμα. ΚΑΝΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα εβλεπα βελτιωση εστω και μικρη.
Στον πατο του πηγαδιου ειχα βρεθει !!!!

----------


## afrula

και εγω νιωθω σαν να ειμαι αλυσοδεμενη μεσα στο χαος.Καταθλιψη ειχες?Δηλαδη ξυπνησες ,σταθηκες στα ποδια σου ,εισαι φυσιολογικη πλεον.Συγγνωμη για το φυσιολογικη καταλαβες τι εννοω.Γελας με τη καρδια σου???4 μηνες εκανα εγω να συνηθησω το effexor.Mακαρι να μου φτιαξει τη διαθεση δεν αντεχεται η καταθλιψη.Στην αρχη ειχες τρομακτικο αγχος?Εγω εχω και η κοιλια μου φουσκωσε λες και ειμαι 3 μηνων εγκυος. :Mad:

----------


## giota

Γιατί τι παρενέργειες είχες με το effexor; και εγώ το πίνω αλλα δεν έιδα τίποτε

----------


## afrula

Επειδη αρχες Δεκεμβρη εκοψα ολα τα χαπια που επαιρνα και ξεκινησα απο την αρχη καινουργια θεραπεια μονο το tavor αφησα.Και ημουν σα να τα παιρνα πρωτη φορα τα χαπια.

----------


## afrula

Για ποιο λογο ?Γιατι ο ηλιθιος μου εδινε αντιψυχωσικα λες και ημουν τρελλη!!!!!!Τα serequel βαρια και τα ειδε ο δικος μου καθηγητης ειναι και τρομαξε!!!!!!Επρεπε να του δωσω ενα χερι ξυλο η μηνυση.

----------


## σέϊτα

afrula,

με ρωτας αν ειχα αγχος και λοιπα, οταν τα ξεκινησα ενοιωσα σαν κατι ξενο με μενα να εχει μπει στον οργανισμο μου. υπεφερα πολυ να τα συνηθισω.
ακομα και τωρα ολο και κατι μου κανουν, πονοκεφαλο, υπερενταση κλπ.
ομως, το εχω ξαναγραψει σε αλλο topic, φαρμακα που τα παιρνεις και χωρις συνταγη γιατρου απο το φαρμακειο, μπορεις να τα θεωρησεις επικινδυνα ;
σε καμμια περιπτωση. ο γιατρος μου ενας πολυ σοβαρος επιστημονας ειχε προβλεψει την κατασταση μου και μου τα ειχε προτεινει 3 χρονια πριν, εγω τιποτα μεχρι που ταβλιασθηκα περυσι τον ιουλιο και ακου, καταφερα να τα αρχισω απο τον σεπτεμβρη, δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να πεισω τον ευατον μου οτι πρεπει να τα παρω.
μην φοβασαι, ειναι τα πιο ακινδυνα. μονο που αργουν να δρασουν, θελουν βαθος χρονου, ισως μηνες.

----------


## Antouan89

Έπερνα cipralex (10mg) ..
ξεκίνησα απο 1/2 χαπιού για δέκα μέρες και μετά ολόκληρο..
ένα κάθε μέρα..
Τις πρώτες δύο μέρες που λες μετά απο μισή ώρα αφου έπαιρνα το χάπι
ένιωθα υπερβολικό άγχος χωρίς λόγο μαζί με μια υπερένταση..
δεν σου κρύβω ότι τρόμαξα λίγο και πήρα τηλ τον γιατρό..
Απλά πήρα ένα xanax και οκ..
μετά απο 1-2 μέρες όλα μια χαρά..
Σταδιακή διαφορά στην διάθεση άρχισα να βλέπω απο το διάστημα των 10-20
είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πολύ γρήγορο σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και 
σύμφωνα με την δικιά μου εμπειρία..
Φυσικά κάθε οργανισμός δρα διαφορετικά!

----------


## afrula

Ειμαι στη 14η μερα και κατι εγινε.Μου ρθε παλι το χαμογελο!!!!!!!!Αυτο μου αρκει.Πιστευω μολις κλεισω μηνα να ειμαι καλα.Αν και δε νομιζω καλα καλα ποτε δε θα μαι !!!Αλλωστε ποτε ημουν για να ειμαι?

----------


## effie.ks

Ειμαι στην 26η ημερα της αγωγης με cipralex των 10mg. Στην αρχη ξεκινησα με 1/2 για μια εβδομαδα οπου και ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα, κομπο στο λαιμο και στο στομαχι, απωλεια ορεξης για φαγητο, μπουκωμα στο στηθος που εξελισσοταν σε κλαματα, και ενω κοιμομουν καλα το βραδυ πεταγομουν στον υπνο με ταχυκαρδια και νιωθοντας τρομαγμενη, ενω αν επιχειρουσα να κοιμηθω μεσημερι με κοπο το καταφερνα για 1 ωρα το πολυ και παντα ξυπνουσα με τρομο και ταχυκαρδια. Επισης ενιωθα και αρκετο αγχος και ανησυχια, σα να μην μπορω να καθησω σε ενα μερος. Μολις περασε η πρωτη εβδομαδα και ξεκινησα το ολοκληρο αρχισε να αποκαθισταται η ορεξη μου για φαγητο και διαπιστωσα πως ειχα και τασεις για γλυκα. Τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα συνεχιστηκαν. Μολις περασε και η δευτερη εβδομαδα αρχισα να νιωθω ξαφνικα μια αναλαμπη διαθεσης με γελια, εγρηγορση και ενδιαφερον να αλλαξω χρωμα στους τοιχους του σπιτιου, να κανω δουλειες, να βλεπω φιλους. Όλα αυτα κρατησαν για μια εβδομαδα μονο γιατι μπαίνοντας στην τριτη εβδομαδα θεραπειας αρχισε το πισογυρισμα με κλαματα ασυγκρατητα που εξελισσονταν σε ταραχη, αγχος και δυσπνοια καθε μερα, εδω και 4 ημερες, αδρανεια παλι, και πολυ κακη διαθεση. Σημερα θα μιλησω με το γιατρο μου. Ξερω πως ολα θα πανε καλα και πως χρειαζεται χρονος. Οποιος εχει να μου πει κατι πανω στη δικη του εμπειρια ας μου γραψει. Ζω συντροφια με το σκυλο μου, οταν κλαιω εκεινος μου γλυφει τα ματια μεχρι να τα σκουπισει εντελως. Ομως θα τα καταφερω, εγινα σημερα μελος εδω για να νιωσω πως δεν ειμαι μονη, μιληστε μου, ξερω πως εχουμε πολλα κοινα βιωματα να μοιραστουμε.
Σας ευχαριστω...
Έφη.

----------


## giota

Χθές μου έλεγε η κόρη μου για ένα φίλο της που αντιμετωπίζει πολλά προβλήματα εξ\'αιτίας των γονιών του,ότι κλαίει απο την απελπισία του και ο σκύλος του γλύφει τα μάτια όλη την ώρα τον κοιτάζει και το βλέμμα του σκύλου δείχνει καταθλιπτικό.Μου τα έλεγε και θύμωσα πολύ γιατί ανάξιοι γονείς έφεραν στον κόσμο ένα καταπληκτικό παιδί και το ανάγκασαν να σταματήσει το πανεπιστήμιο και να προσπαθεί να ζήσει καθώς είναι καταχρεωμένος ο πατέρας του και αλκοολικός.Κρίμα γιατί είναι χαρισματικό παιδί αγωνιστής και μόνο 23 χρόνων.Αυτά ακούω και παθαίνω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω η μάνα γιατί έχει μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης πως δεν λυπάται που κατέστρεψε το παιδί της.Ο νεαρός έχει ξεκοπεί απο παρέες και μόνη του συντροφιά είναι το σκυλάκι.

----------


## σέϊτα

effie,

ολα αυτα θελουν βαθος χρονου και υπομονη να ανιτμετωπισθουν.
ολοι εδω στο forum απο κατι πασχουμε.
καταλαβαινω την θλιψη σου και τον πονο σου.
και ανθρωπους να ειχες γυρω σου μπορει παλι μοναξια να ενοιωθες.
ομως εστω ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να υπαρχει στον κυκλο σου να μιλας , να \" ακουμπας\" την ψυχη σου.
μιλα μας καθε φορα που νοιωθεις καπως και παντα μια καλη κουβεντα θα βρισκεται.

και εγω σημερα, περνω την μερα μεσα σε μια βασανιστικη ανησυχια, να μην μπορω να ηρεμησω αναγκαστηκα να παρω lexotanil αλλα με ξεκουτιανε προκειμενου να με ηρεμησει.
παιρνω και εγω τα cipralex 5-6 μηνες, κατι φαινεται αλλα θελει ακομη υπομονη.
ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ, δεν εισαι η μοναδικη.

----------


## effie.ks

Σεϊτα,

Σε ευχαριστω απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου για την ανταποκριση σου. Κανω υπομονη με την καταθλιψη μου και ξερω πως θα νιωσω καλυτερα σταδιακα. Ευτυχως εχω 2-3 ανθρωπους διπλα μου, και ο σκυλακος μου με βγαζει εξω απο το σπιτι καθημερινα το βραδυ θελοντας και μη για τις αναγκες του, οπου μιλαω και στη βολτα με ανθρωπους και χαλαρωνω αρκετα. Οι δυσκολες ωρες ειναι το πρωι και το μεσημερι, γενικα οι ωρες που εχει πολυ φως. Ομως ολοι μας εχουμε προβληματα και η ζωη δεν μπορει να ειναι τελεια. Και μεσα απο αυτα γινομαστε πιο ανθρωποι και πιο δυνατοι και εξυπνοι. Οποτε θελεις θα χαρω πραγματικα να μιλαμε και ειμαι κι εγω εδω για εσενα. 
Σε φιλω και σου ευχομαι μια ηρεμη συνεχεια, 
Εφη.

----------


## many

geia se oloys
pairnw cipralex edw kai 2.5 mines kai den eixa parenergeies para mono mia mikrh anagoyla tis prwtes 4-5 meres alla meta ola ok. ayto poy me anysixh einai to poso apotelesmatiko einai telika to cipralex? blepw mia mikrh beltiosh alla o fwvos mhn pathw ta idia paramenei kai merikes fores exw kriseis panikoy kai episis to poio anipoforo einai o ponokefalos poy me synodeyei edw kai treis mhnes. tha hthela parakalw na moy pei kapoios an ayto ofeilete sto farmako kai an telika me to telos ths agwghs tha einai kai to telos ths katastaseis moy.
sas eyxaristw

----------


## xika

Γεια κι απο εμενα,

οταν ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα δεν ειχα ξεκινησει καν να παιρνω τα χαπια. Τωρα πλεον ειμαι στους 6 μηνες περιπου, αν υπολογιζω σωστα. Ο πονοκεφαλος δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στα χαπια, καλο θ αηταν να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου. Εγω παντως δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα. Βασικο ειναι να μην ξεχνας να παρεις το χαπι σου. Απο εκει και περα καθε οργανισμος θελει διαφορετικο χρονο για να αφομιωσει τα χαπια και την δραση τους ετσι ωστε να δεις διαφορα. Θα δεις ομως, σιγουρα. Μετα θα πρεπει να βοηθησεις κι εσυ τον ευτο σου για να συντηρησεις αυτη την ευχαριστηη διαθεση .Χωρις τη δικη σου βοηθεια τα χαπια δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα.

----------


## CeliaM

_many, καλώς ήρθες!
Σε παρακαλώ γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες!_

----------


## many

γεια σου χικα...
το προβλημα μου ειναι τωρα προσφατο. ολα ξεκινησαν οταν ειχα προβληματα με την υγεια μου τον μαιο! ξαφνικα ειχα διαφορα συμπτωματα τα οποια δεν ηξερα απο που προερχονται και πηγα σε πολους γιατρους και οτι μου ελεγε ο ενας δεν μου ελεγε ο αλλος. μετα απο εναμιση μηνα τελικα μου βρηκαν ηπατιτιδα Α μαζι με λοιμωδης μονοπυρηνοση. το κακο ομως ειχε παραγινει. επρεπε να περασουν 45 ημερες για να βρεθει ενας σωστος γιατρος ο οποιος εκανε και σωστη διαγνωση. ολα αυτα περασαν αλα το χειροτερο ειναι οτι η ψυχολογια μου επεσε παρα πολυ και αρχησα να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου, δεν ειχα ορεκση ποια για τιποτα σταματησα να δουλευω και φωβομουν οτι θα παθω παλι τα ιδια. τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα δουλευω, πολυ σιμαντικο αυτο για την ψυχικη υγεια και επιβαλλομαι στον εαυτο μου, με διαταζω να κανω τα παντα οπως τα εκανα τοτε πριν παθω ολα αυτα.
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τωρα αν καποιες καψες που νοιωθω σε διαφορα σημεια του σωματος, μερικες φορες πολυ εντονα και ζαλαδες, αν οφειλονται στο φαρμακο? 
σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## xika

ειναι πιθανο να οφεολονται στο cipralex many. Αυτο ομως εξαρταται απο πολλα. Πιθανο να παιζει ρολο και η επιδραση της αγωγης που παιρνεις για αλλο προβλημα που εχεις, αν παιρνεις φυσικα. Το καλυτερο ειναι ομως να ρωτησειςε τον γιατρο σου και να επισημανεις τα συμπτωματα που νιωθεις. Εκεινος θα γνωριζει καλυτερα αν ειναι φυσιολογικο ή οχι και θα πραξει αναλογα. Παντως γι ατο συγκεκριμενο χαπι ειναι συνηθισμενες οι ζαλαδες και τα καψιματα. 

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα στη συνεχεια και εμεις ειμαστε εδω :-)

----------


## eirini18

γεια σας ειμαι καινουργια εδω...θα ηθελα να ρωτισω κατι...ειμαι 19 χρονων κ εδω κ 7 μηνες παιρνω το ladose στην αρχη με ειχε βοηθησει αρκετα αλλα τωρα παλι δεν νιωθω καλα ενεργεια δν εχω κ η ψυχολογια μου εχει πεσει πολυ η γιατρος μου δεν μου εχει πει κατι αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπωσ να αλλαξω χαπι??ή να περνω παραπανω???πλζ ας μ απαντησει καποιος...(τουσ 2 τελευταιους μηνες περνω 2 τν ηρεμα αλλα δν με εχουν βοηθησει)

----------


## mstrouf

γεια σου ειρηνη! για να αλλαξεις φαρμακο ή να πάρεις μεγαλύτερη δοσολογία, θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τη γιατρό σου. εκείνη θα σου πει με μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά σαν ειδικός. μη πειραματίζεσαι, τα φάρμακα χρειάζονται παρακολούθηση. να είσαι καλά!

----------


## eirini18

τν γιατρο μ την εχω ρωτησει αλλα δεν μου λεει τιποτα ολο θα δουμε ειναι κ το δευτερο χαπι που αρχισα να περνω στην αρχη ηταν αρνητικη...ισωσ χρειαζεται να παρω κ μια δευτερη γνωμη..
ευχαριστω για την απαντηση  :Smile:

----------


## Sofi

Και εμένα ο γιατρός μου έδωσε cipralex και xanax. Έχω κάποιες ζαλάδες , αστάθεια και ξηροστομία.
Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στο χάπι ή αν είναι τα ψυχοσωματικά που ούτως ή άλλως έχω τον τελευταίο μήνα.
Ξέρετε σε πόσο καιρό δρουν τα χάπια??

----------


## mstrouf

έχω αλλάξει κ εχω αλλάξει φάρμακα, πάντα είχα ξηροστομία. τώρα για αστάθεια κ ζαλάδες, δεν είμαι κ τόσο σίγουρη. έπαιρνα ciparlex 1,5 χρόνο. συνήθως λένε ότι δρούν μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα. εσύ θα δεις τον εαυτό σου απο βδομάδα σε βδομάδα πως πάει, αν σε βοηθούν ή αν οι παρενέργειες συνεχίζονται (συνήθως είναι παροδικές κ μετά την 1η βδομαδα υποχωρούν). take care

----------


## txnk

γεια σας ειμαι καινουριο μελος...αντιμετωπιζω και εγω προβληματα αγχους και εντονης αγοραφοβιας...ο γιατρος μου μου εδωσε 1/4 lexotanil το πρωι 1/4 το μεσημερι και μισο το βραδυ μαζι με μισο cipralex...διαβαζοντας ομως τις παρενεργειες και διαφορες μαρτυριες φοβαμαι πολυ να τα παρω...ο γιατρος μου καθε μερα με περνει τηλ και με ρωταει τα ξεκινησες???μου λεει πως δεν υπαρχει καμια παρενεργεια....σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με τι να κανω...???τι ειδους παρενεργειες ειχατε και σε ποσο εντονο βαθμο???ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παρενέργειες έχουν όλα τα φάρμακα και λογικό είναι να φοβάσαι να τα πάρεις. Συζήτησέ το με το γιατρό σου για τις παρενέργειες. Το lexotanil είναι αγχολυτικό παλιά το έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα τώρα πλέον παίρνω μόνο όταν έχω πολύ άγχος θέλει προσοχή βέβαια γιατί προκαλεί εξάρτηση αν το παίρνεις για πολύ καιρό τώρα για το άλλο που λες δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω..

----------


## txnk

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου!!!να εισαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τίποτα αγάπη μου!! Καλή συνέχεια!!  :Smile:

----------


## olgitaki

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ η μαμα μου πριν λιγο καιρο διαγνωστηκε με καρκινο..μου εδωσε η γιατρος τα χαπια αυτα σημερα πηρα το πρωτο..!θελω να μοιραζομαι εδω τις αποριες μου για τις παρενεργειες.το μονο που μου ειπε η γιατρος ειναι λιγη ναυτια τις πρωτες μερες..εδω διαβασα κιαλλα ομως και ανυσηχησα..

----------


## panagiwtis23

Τίποτα δε θα χεις...
Και να χεις οι παρενέργειες θα εξαφανιστούν όλες το πολύ σε 14 μέρες...
Εγώ μόνο ναυτία είχα και λίγη υπνηλία για 5-6 μέρες...

----------


## delos

> γεια σου xika!
> δε θελω να σε επιρρεασω, απλα εγω ειχα καποιες παρενεργειες απο το cipralex, αλλα ειναι+ο οργανισμος μαλλον του καθενος.
> ουτε εγω ειχα ξαναπαρει φαρμακο +τη 2η μερα που πηρα το μισο χαπακι του cipralex ειχα φοβερη ανησυχια (ολο το βραδυ ηταν εφιαλτης) +ενιωθα +καψιματα στα μπρατσα +στο στομαχι. παρολα αυτα τα συνεχισα για 5 μηνες με παραπονα για τα καψιματα!!
> κοιτα, μου εκαναν "πολυ καλη" δουλεια με τις κρισεις πανικου (που ειχα εγω), +πρεπει να ναι καλο φαρμακο, απλα αν δεις οτι σε ενοχλει κατι συστηματικα, να το πεις στο γιατρο σου+ αν σου πει οτι "θα περασει,ολα καλα κτλπ.." αλλα εσενα εξακολουθει να σε πειραζει να παρεις+1 δευτερη γνωμη απο καποιον αλλον ειδικο.
> οταν πηγα σε αλλους γιατρους μου ειπαν ολοι οτι κανονικα, επρεπε να αλλαξω αγωγη καιρο πριν, +οτι ο καθενας βρισκει αυτο που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στον οργανισμο του.
> απλα σε περιπτωση που συνεχιζει να σε πειραζει σκεψου οτι τοσα αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα δε τα πειραζε ιδιαιτερα.
> εμενα μου χουν μεινει καποια καψιματα αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι τελικα απλως ψυχολογικα, παντως ξανα ξεκινησα αγωγη με zolotrin με μικρη ποσοτητα αρχικα (1/4 χαπι) και την αυξησα σταδιακα για να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος μου.
> και μη ξεχνας να παιρνεις τα ηρεμιστικα πουσου χορηγησε ο γιατρος σου. κανουν καλη δουλεια μεχρι να συνηθισεις το cipralex..
> αυτα οσο αναφορα απο τις δικιες μου εμπειριες! ελπιζω να βοηθησα καπως.


Με το ζολιτριν νιώθεις καλύτερα σε σχέση με το cypralex ?

----------


## Lara

Παχαινουν;

----------

